# Fight Club.



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2004)

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2004/01/19/DDG424BV471.DTL


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 21, 2004)

Thats a good article. Interesting how many people are really looking to prove to themselves that their training is "enough" or is "real". I'm not saying I haven't felt the need, its just interesting the psychology of it all.

7sm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 21, 2004)

A few things I would like to comment about.

First, a real street fight does not allow taps. It does not allow you to refuse. And it is not one on one. It is if you are real lucky.

Also, I saw that the Aikido and Ju-Jitsu guys won. Hmmmm Grappling and ground fighting work best? Not always. Maybe a coincidence? Not sure?

People were allowed to wear cups and mouth pieces or were they required? Either way this is not a real street fight.

Also given all this other precaution, I find it odd that the guy with the piercing did not remove it or was not allowed to fight.

Otherwise, not a bad article

To those looking to test themselves, good luck and I hope you survive.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2004)

Record 2-0 MMA
6-2 Grappling
19-4 Kumite Ju Jitsu


Real Fighting is differnt for everyone
I love Sport Fighting,,,, I had my share of street Fight's
to me there is nothing to gain from fighting in the Streets.

But nothing compares To The Rush That comes 
From a Fight.


----------

